# some cool herps in my yard



## lizardman59 (Oct 31, 2010)

check these out hopefully it works share yours to


----------



## woody101 (Oct 31, 2010)

what is that snake?? shame its dead


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 31, 2010)

heres some pics of my backyard buddies.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 31, 2010)

spiderdan said:


> heres some pics of my backyard buddies.


 
cool thorny devil


----------



## blakehose (Oct 31, 2010)

The Thorny Devil is awesome


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 31, 2010)

blakehose said:


> The Thorny Devil is awesome



Sure is....wish I had them in my backyard......


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 31, 2010)

The snake is a Goulds hooded.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 31, 2010)

Lizardman59, you do have some cool herps in your yard. What species are they? 

I think you've been outcooled by Spiderdan though. 

Spiderdan, you're very fortunate to have such cool herps in your backyard! Are they _Varanus gilleni_ in the first two photos and V. gouldii in the last?


----------



## Bushman (Oct 31, 2010)

steve1 said:


> The snake is a Goulds hooded.


G'day Steve. Thanks for the ID. Do you see many of these _Parasuta gouldii_ over there? 
Can you also please tell us what species of Egernia they are?


----------



## dylan-rocks (Oct 31, 2010)

nice one on the spiderman


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome mate cheers for sharing =)


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 31, 2010)

The first 2 pics are _Varanus gilleni_ and the last is Varanus flavirufus.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 31, 2010)

99% certain the first one is Egernia kingii, have you spotted the second one in the first pic,LOL. second skink i think is Morethia obscura. Third and last is Egernia napoleonis.

I am actually yet to see a goulds hooded myself but yes they are common.


----------



## Tit4n (Nov 1, 2010)

Very lucky to capture the thorney


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2010)

We get these occasionally, can anyone ID it for me?


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Nov 1, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> We get these occasionally, can anyone ID it for me?



its a blue tongue on steriods mate


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2010)

Matt-and-Jo said:


> its a blue tongue on steriods mate


 
It's tongue was white but?



Kenshin said:


> i belive its a Crocodylus Brocklesnarii it lives by talking to about itself in the third person and having 3 course meals of steroids and growth hormones



It just kind of 'nyucked' at me.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 1, 2010)

*waruikazi* - i dont agree with the others to me i swear its a common garden skink - looks quite small for the average size you mite want to try feeding it ! try to pat it at first then put your arm at mouth level to feed it dont worry about food your arms a great starter it will work out the rest dont be afraid its only a skink and if it tries to death roll you its only playing ( rip the arm off ) game it wont hurt for long ! 

u guys hope this helps with your skinks !

mum's love them in there house so for christmas u know what to do ! pick it up gently and bring it in out of the sun !


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks guys for your posts keep them coming spiderdan holy crap the herps in your yard are awesome i thought mine were pretty good but yours is just awesome


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

spiderdan where do you live do you live in central AUS


----------



## hansel1313 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am pretty sure that is boyds dragon!!:lol:

Any chance of grabbing me one....They dont bite too much!!!!


----------



## spiderdan (Nov 1, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> spiderdan where do you live do you live in central AUS



Yulara mate about 20kms from Uluru.
We live in the resort (Ayers Rock Resort) and get to see quite a devirse range of reptiles here. The only sad thing is you see so many dead thornies on the road and other reptile as well. I offen see quite large sandies run over and think to myself " how the hell didn't you see that" .


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 1, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> We get these occasionally, can anyone ID it for me?


 Keelback. Obviously!


----------



## danieloflat (Nov 1, 2010)

wow that is awesome, spiderdan you are very lucky, i don't get any herps in my backyard


----------



## hurcorh (Nov 1, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> We get these occasionally, can anyone ID it for me?


 
haha that is a classic! 

and that thorny devil is SICK


----------



## Bushman (Nov 1, 2010)

spiderdan said:


> The first 2 pics are _Varanus gilleni_ and the last is Varanus flavirufus.


Thanks for the reply Spiderdan. The first shot is pretty cool with the pair sticking their heads out of the wall. 
I didn't know that _flavirufus_ has been elevated to species status. Do you know who made this taxonomic change?



steve1 said:


> 99% certain the first one is Egernia kingii, have you spotted the second one in the first pic,LOL. second skink i think is Morethia obscura. Third and last is Egernia napoleonis.
> 
> I am actually yet to see a goulds hooded myself but yes they are common.


Thanks Steve. I thought that the last Egernia looked different to the specimens in the first pic. I had noticed the second one playing peeka-boo! 
The _Morethia obscura_ looks a bit like our eastern states' Red-throated Skink (_Acritoscincus platynotum_).


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 1, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> We get these occasionally, can anyone ID it for me?


 
Keelback


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bushman 

M. obscura range does extend into Victoria and NSW somewhat. We have at least one other with a red throat M. lineooccellata However this has a pale Midlateral stripe extending from lip to tail.

Steve


----------



## Bushman (Nov 1, 2010)

G'day Steve. Sorry, I meant _Acritoscincus platynotum. _Bloody common names! 
Thanks for the extra info. You're good with your skinks!
Some folks don't seem to be able to tell the difference between a skink and a croc, let alone a croc and a keelback!


----------



## spiderdan (Nov 1, 2010)

Bushman said:


> Thanks for the reply Spiderdan. The first shot is pretty cool with the pair sticking their heads out of the wall.
> I didn't know that _flavirufus_ has been elevated to species status. Do you know who made this taxonomic change?
> 
> 
> .


My bad Varanus gouldii flavirufus


----------



## Bushman (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying that mate. I thought I'd missed something. I'm glad that it's still where it is, as I don't believe that they're distinct enough to be separated.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 1, 2010)

Actually, after a second look, the skink paying peek-a-boo looks like it might be a _E.napoleonis. _
The lower labials look much paler than the big specimen on top of the wall. What do you guys think?_





_.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

the one playing peek a boo is still small and has a more brown head and body i think it is just because he still needs to develop the nicer black colour


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

but there is about 5 lizards who are in the exact same spot and sleep together i think they are all related


----------



## spiderdan (Nov 1, 2010)

Bushman said:


> Thanks for clarifying that mate. I thought I'd missed something. I'm glad that it's still where it is, as I don't believe that they're distinct enough to be separated.



Me just being lazy haha


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

anyone want to share some of there backyard herps it doesnt have to be awesome just a garden skink or anything you can find found this little guy last night and another skink this one looks different though:lol:


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 1, 2010)

steve1 said:


> 99% certain the first one is Egernia kingii, have you spotted the second one in the first pic,LOL. second skink i think is Morethia obscura. Third and last is Egernia napoleonis.
> 
> I am actually yet to see a goulds hooded myself but yes they are common.


 
yeh, #1 is a kings skink, lol i didnt see the other one until i double checked after reading your comment lol


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 1, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> anyone want to share some of there backyard herps it doesnt have to be awesome just a garden skink or anything you can find found this little guy last night and another skink this one looks different though:lol:


will try to get pics, if i can get camera and if its a good day in vic 2morro, we have a few types of skinks here, i'll catch and take pics of as many as i can 4 ya! lol


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Lizardman, I'm fairly certain the skink is another E. napoleonis.

Bushman, I think your right about the little guy playing peek a boo. I have a sneaky suspicion that the E. kingii is actually a very dark E. napoleonis.

Steve


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks guys lizardboii cant wit for those pics


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 2, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> We get these occasionally, can anyone ID it for me?



100% keelback


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 2, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> Keelback. Obviously!



grr you beat me to it


----------



## scratchy (Nov 2, 2010)

You are a lucky person ! Do you ever come across both species of bluetongue in your area (centralians and westerns) ? 
I also dont understand how such big animals get hit on the road.


spiderdan said:


> Yulara mate about 20kms from Uluru.
> We live in the resort (Ayers Rock Resort) and get to see quite a devirse range of reptiles here. The only sad thing is you see so many dead thornies on the road and other reptile as well. I offen see quite large sandies run over and think to myself " how the hell didn't you see that" .


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 2, 2010)

scratchy said:


> I also dont understand how such big animals get hit on the road.



It's pretty easy, especially at night. I hit wallabies on a pretty regular basis, I think they could be a bit like lemmings and just love to kill themselves.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 2, 2010)

scratchy i know you were talking to spiderdan but i come across blue tounges and shinglebacks every now and then but my cam is always flat at the time >_<


----------



## scratchy (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, know what you mean about roo's and wallabies at night. Sometimes its like suicide, they just pop up out of no where. sorry bout going off the topic.
Lizardman59 make sure your camera is charged next time you see blueys and bobtails !


waruikazi said:


> It's pretty easy, especially at night. I hit wallabies on a pretty regular basis, I think they could be a bit like lemmings and just love to kill themselves.


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 2, 2010)

the joys of living in Kuranda Must take the camera out & get a few more pics of the locals


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 2, 2010)

its a good day, i'll go hunting in a few minutes, but in a quick walk b4, didnt see a thing, hopefully more luck @ lunch


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 2, 2010)

cactus2u great pics mate fav pic green tree frog


----------

